

Google grant cash rewards for Chrome flaws - computinggeek
http://thecomputinggeek.com/google-grant-cash-rewards-for-chrome-flaws/

======
cpach
Uhm. Why not link the original source?
[http://blog.chromium.org/2010/01/encouraging-more-
chromium-s...](http://blog.chromium.org/2010/01/encouraging-more-chromium-
security.html)

------
lsb
I think a more successful reward system would be Don Knuth's payment program
for TeX and Metafont, exponentially increasing hex dollars on checks so
valuable that you'd never want to cash them.

~~~
jrockway
Cashing them is not an option anymore, as he only gives out fake checks now.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Even the wikipedia entry for Knuth checks has an image of such a check with
the full ABA and account number on the check, with only the most
inconsequential data (to a forger) blurred out. It's sad that he had to make
the change, but if I was doing something that resulted in the full data for my
bank account being available on wikipedia and google image search (let alone
thousands of CS cork-boards across the nation), I'd probably put a stop to it
too.

